# Versus... Wardancers



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Wardancers (suggested by cco12 and melforn). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Wardancers, how do you combat these ferocious forest-dwelling nuisances? They have good movement and are skirmishing so can go pretty much where they like. They have S4 on the charge, have a ward save (with MR1) and are ItP. However, their true worth comes with the Shadow Dances of Loec and the versatility that it gives to the player using them.

The dances allow the Wardancers to have anything from 1 ASF attack to 3 normal attacks; a 4+ ward save or killing blow. It means that they can effectively be geared to each combat they enter, swamping low T opponents with a flurry of attacks, or taking killing blow to your elite knights like an angry hippy with a can opener. If that isn't enough, a canny player will often hide them behind a wood or something with a better save so shooting isn't always an option.

So how do you plan to combat them? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you just rely on shooting and artillery and hope your opponent fails the saves enough? Are you always able to counter with your own powerful units?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Organ guns and flame cannons. they dont need to roll to hit, so they negate the skirmishing ability. the ward save could cause some problems, but a high rate of fire should sort them out.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Do they still have MR1? or was that last ed of them?:dunno:

Shooting is a good way of killing them. Its harder to hit, but the shots that do hit face T3 with bad save which aint much resistance, and since units like Wardancers tend to be 7ish elves strong each kill counts, bringing the unit down to 4 models will seriously gimp its chances of affecting them game!
Naturally Organ Guns excel at killing them thanks to ignoring their skirmishing, but everything counts in large ammounts:wink:

Magic Missiles(regardless of MR1 or not) is a good way of raping them. This is a bit presuming that you have some magic so you can force out the DD of the WE player. Normal Fireball-equivalent spells does wonders against them. Cast them on 2 dice to draw out atleast one extra DD for dispel attempts, or watch elves turn into smoking boots

Elves in tights are ItP so they cant flee. Have this in mind. If you can charge them they: Lose S bonus they gain when charging and are most likely forced to use 4+ wardsave dance which reduces combat potential yet again.
A full RnF unit that gets to charge Wardancers have a good chance of winning combat. As long as it has either decent save(4+) decent ammount of attacks(2+ each) them elves will:cray:
Charging Heavy cav will run em down, and Ogre+ sized units will walk right trough them!

If youre forced to take a charge from them I'd try to do it with a RnF unit with decent save. Failing that I'd set up for a "Flee" reaction and put something for countercharge since the elves cant flee themselves:wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Throw a Monstrous Infantry unit at them. They have faster movement, (usually 12" Charge), and aren't US2, so are immune to killing blow. Multiple attacks, and high strength, you're going to kill with about 25% of your attacks. Most units are 10 Strong, cause 3 Casualties, (not hard with 3 attacks apiece) and you've won, as they have nothing to back them up. Most armies have something to counter them.

If you don't have any monsters, shoot them. Shadow Dances only work in CC, IIRC. So yes, -2 to hit, maybe -3 if in wooded terrain (Skeleton Bowmen? Hurrah, you hit on 5's, anyway). But still, enough will get through, to cause damage. ItP doesn't stop an arrow killing you.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

chariot impact hits work as you don't have roll to hit and any small unit will suffer with luck. 
goblin fanatics are an unreliable but effective method, anything that does multiple wounds with no reference to WS or ballistic skill really or high weight of fire (I took out 12 wardancers with 24 gnoblars throwing sharp stuff inone game.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Multiple wounds don't carry over onto other models. I assume you mean Multiple Hits. Multiple wounds only occur after saves. funnily enough, Bane Head for Pirahna Blade on Carnosaur, Instagib anything. Possible 26 Wounds. Almost as nasty as the 6th Edition WoC Hellfire Blade (30 Wounds from a Khornate Lord =D). 7th Edition Lizards hint for you


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

My mate is starting a Wood Elf army and is intent on bringing a load of these against my Dark Elves. Are we talking RXBs, charges from Cold One Knights and Chariots and the lovely Hydra?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

RxB's/RBT's > Pincushions. Typical Dark Elf Shooting will get rid of them sharpish. War dancers are one of the worst units for taking on Dark Elves. 

Hydra? Oh yeah.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> RxB's/RBT's > Pincushions. Typical Dark Elf Shooting will get rid of them sharpish. War dancers are one of the worst units for taking on Dark Elves.
> 
> Hydra? Oh yeah.


I'll keep that quiet then! :laugh: Cheers Vaz.


----------

